# Ceiling fan fire



## OnTheCouch (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi, all, and thanks so much for spending your time answering questions for clueless folks like me!

My problem is this: my ceiling fan is shooting out sparks and smoke. Landlord won't fix it. I'm looking for a way to force his hand, and am hoping that there is some type of fire code violation taking place that I can leverage to do so.

My city, Austin Texas, has adopted the 2015 IFC with some local amendments.

Thanks in advance for any input you can offer.


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2019)

House ??

Apartment?


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## OnTheCouch (Jun 13, 2019)

Apartment. Sorry about than.

And thank you for the welcome!


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2019)

Send a certified letter to the landlord stating the problem and requesting it be fixed.

Also ::


Austin should have a “ code / property engircement” Dept 

Put a request into them to look at the fan.

They may even have a department that strickly deals with apartment inspections.

If that does not work contact the fire marshal’s office to come look at it.


Is this a larger complex?? Say over 20 units??

Is it owned by one person or a corporation ??


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2019)

https://www.statesman.com/article/20131125/news/311259659


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 13, 2019)

Under Texas law you can have it fixed and deduct it from the rent after you give written notice and allow a reasonable time for the landlord to correct the problem.

https://www.texastenant.org/repairs.html
(click on the numbers and it will link you to the exact verbiage)

His idea of fixing it might be to just remove the fan and not replace it since nothing in the codes requires ceiling fans be installed.


----------



## OnTheCouch (Jun 13, 2019)

Large complex - maybe 300 units? It's owned by a large corporation. 

This complex has a history of catastrophic fires - google "christmas day fire austin" and you'll see just one of them, so you'd think they would take problems like this more seriously. Who knows, though: I recognize that it's possible it's not as dangerous as it seems to me. 

I considered the repair and deduct option, but that will only solve this one problem. My ultimate goal is to get this place on the City's radar and force them to do something about years and years of neglect. I am fully aware that code enforcement will do exactly nothing, but I was hoping the fire marshal had more teeth.

Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 13, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> Under Texas law you can have it fixed and deduct it from the rent after you give written notice and allow a reasonable time for the landlord to correct the problem.
> 
> https://www.texastenant.org/repairs.html
> (click on the numbers and it will link you to the exact verbiage)
> ...



That assumes that the room has a window and a fan.


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2019)

OnTheCouch said:


> Large complex - maybe 300 units? It's owned by a large corporation.
> 
> This complex has a history of catastrophic fires - google "christmas day fire austin" and you'll see just one of them, so you'd think they would take problems like this more seriously. Who knows, though: I recognize that it's possible it's not as dangerous as it seems to me.
> 
> ...




One of my favorite go to, is the media, they always need a story, especially one with history.

Or just send emails to every high official in the city, till you get someone's attention. I like to start with the city manager and mayor!!!!


Now the other thing is how soon is your lease up?


----------



## OnTheCouch (Jun 13, 2019)

Lease is up the end of September and I have every intention of getting out at that time. That will solve my problem, but I have a lot of neighbors who are being neglected, as well and I'd like to make a stand on their behalf. Especially considering that, after I'm gone, the landlord won't be able to hurt me any more.


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2019)

Just wondering if you wanted to stay, or if they would help you out the door, if you complained to much.

Sounds like call the media and let them have a story.

Or go online and put in a daily complaint to code enforcement, that sometimes gets their attention.


----------



## DMartin (Jul 3, 2019)

*Housing in Substandard Condition*
Landlords are obligated to maintain their rental properties to the minimum standards set by the Uniform Housing Code and the Dangerous Building Code. Examples of violations include heating problems, plumbing problems, electrical problems, lack of weather protection and structural hazards.
This is from the site http://austintexas.gov/page/common-code-violations. go to the site it looks to me like it would be a IPMC violation if they have adopted it. In that case get ahold of the housing inspector. May be called another name out there here it's called environmental inspector. but I would contact the city and talk to code enforcement they can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## DMartin (Jul 3, 2019)

http://texaspropertycode.org/chapter-92-texas-property-code.html#92-0561
another thing to look at. If you cite the sections being violated in a letter you may get some quicker response


----------

